# Windows Live Messenger no longer working since update.



## Arihanna (Sep 16, 2009)

I was using Windows Live Messenger version 8.5 and always stuck with it because any of the newer versions would not work for me. I'm not sure why they never did. But now they I'm forced to update, it's not working again. I'm getting no errors, other than an occasional "Windows Live Communications Platform has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience." type popup. I try to connect and it does nothing, it just goes right back to the sign in screen. I'm not getting any error messages unless I get the pop up that I listed above. I've never had any problem connecting to Windows Live before with 8.5 or any version lower, but since version 9 came out I've never been able to run it. I'm running build 14.8089.726. I've tried uninstalling, reinstalling, removing all MSN/Live files/folders from my computer and registery. Nothing has worked. I'm not sure what else to do. When I go to the Connection Troubleshooter in the options it says everything is fine, I try to run the repair and I still get kicked back to the login screen, if I try the tests in the connection settings it says I'm able to connect. I'm using Windows XP pro, service pack 3.

I have attached the log of me trying to connect.


----------



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

yup i just got an update yesterday or the day before yesterday and everytime i connected a message kept popping up saying " you MUST update in order to use MSN ?" i was like " wwwwwwwwwwhaaaaat thats never happened before "

and i reconnected over n over n i started looking for solutions on google ... and i found one .... right click on MSN program , properties , compatibility >2000 ... and apply ... and it wont ask you to update


and im using msn 7 lol


----------



## Arihanna (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I went back to 8.5 last night and it's working, but I don't mind the update, I just need my problem fixed where I can't log in so I can update it and move on. Seems like no one knows a solution to my problem though. Guess I'll stick with 8.5 until further notice.


----------



## MacBoy13 (Sep 17, 2009)

It's amazing the complexity of these types of problems. Thanks for sharing a way to remove yourself from the updates. I have recently switched to a Mac to avoid many of these problems, but I still have a lot of work to do on a PC.

I am not tech savvy enough to figure these types of problems, so I usually revert back to downloading the older versions of the softwares that I know worked, which I get at versiondownload.com. Anyways, hope you are able to chat with the world again:grin:


----------



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

no problem i like helping people =]


----------

